# How clear is clear?



## Mschooley53 (Jan 25, 2017)

My Skeeter Pee cleared really nicely after 4 days so I racked to another carboy to get it off the sediment.

How clear should it be before moving to the next step and back sweetening? I attached a picture of what it looks like now. Is it worth letting it sit for another week or should I move on?


----------



## Johnd (Jan 25, 2017)

Mschooley53 said:


> My Skeeter Pee cleared really nicely after 4 days so I racked to another carboy to get it off the sediment.
> 
> How clear should it be before moving to the next step and back sweetening? I attached a picture of what it looks like now. Is it worth letting it sit for another week or should I move on?



Clear is crystal clear, your wine is pretty clear, but still has a haze. That haze will end up being sediment in your bottles. Let it sit as long as needed to be crystal clear.

These are crystal clear........


----------



## wineforfun (Jan 25, 2017)

@Johnd
Nice backsplash.


----------



## Johnd (Jan 25, 2017)

wineforfun said:


> @Johnd
> Nice backsplash.



LOL! Thanks.....


----------



## Mschooley53 (Jan 25, 2017)

Johnd said:


> Clear is crystal clear, your wine is pretty clear, but still has a haze. That haze will end up being sediment in your bottles. Let it sit as long as needed to be crystal clear.
> 
> These are crystal clear........



Thanks John! This helps a lot. I'll give it a couple weeks and see where we are at then


----------



## prowlin4reds (Apr 12, 2017)

After is sits for a while I'll run it through a mini jet filter w/ #2 filter pads. 
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0064OG4PQ/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## Stevelaz (Apr 13, 2017)

Mschooley53 said:


> My Skeeter Pee cleared really nicely after 4 days so I racked to another carboy to get it off the sediment.
> 
> How clear should it be before moving to the next step and back sweetening? I attached a picture of what it looks like now. Is it worth letting it sit for another week or should I move on?



Did you happen to add any pectic enzyme? Mine was having a hard time clearing. Kinda looked like yours with a haze to it. I treated it with pectic enzyme and within days it was crystal clear like johnd's. The original recipe does not call for pectic enzyme, but i will be adding it from now on!


----------

